# Americans Moving To Montreal



## Spence0924 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello-
My husband just found out that we will be starting a move to Montreal in May 2014. We will be moving with our dog and 4 mo old son. We are from the United States and have NO knowledge of French. Here are some questions I am having.
1. With our lack of knowledge in the French Language... Where should we live? We would like a condo. My husband will be working in the Ponte Claire area.
2. Does anyone have recommendations on where we could start taking French lessons?
3. Are there places in Montreal to live that are completely furnished? And Pet friendly?
4. I would like to get my son in some play groups for the both of us. Are those easy to find?
5. We need to get a car. Are there short term leasing options?
6. I won't be working. Will we all need a visa or just my husband?
7. Is public transportation easy to use without being able to speak French?
I am sorry for all of the questions! I am starting to feel very overwhelmed at the quickness of this move and want to have as much knowledge as possible before we go there!
Thanks in advance!

Jill


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Spence0924 said:


> Hello-
> My husband just found out that we will be starting a move to Montreal in May 2014. We will be moving with our dog and 4 mo old son. We are from the United States and have NO knowledge of French. Here are some questions I am having.
> 1. With our lack of knowledge in the French Language... Where should we live? We would like a condo. My husband will be working in the Ponte Claire area.
> 2. Does anyone have recommendations on where we could start taking French lessons?
> ...


1- You could rent anything that is within your budget and likes. 
2- In the US some community colleagues offer basic French. There are also language institutes and private tutors.
3- Yes.
4- Depending on your likes/wants, yes.
5- Expensive, but yes.
6- Yes, y'all will need a visa.
7- In theory it shouldn't be impossible. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## atess (Apr 28, 2014)

*moving to montreal*

Hi, we are from the states, we live in NDG, westmount. Very english and very expat friendly. There are great govt funded french classes around. Also, great groups for people from all over the world to get together, I am sure you will find others from meetup groups, international womens group and american women in montreal. We are moving from a 2 bedroom condo and it is for rent. Email me if interested. Close to metro and highway.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

benjam said:


> Where you want to stay ?
> Did you found any neighborhood place ?
> You can find your neighborhood place from Navut website. navut.com. It's free. You can try it now..
> Thanks


Do not trust this member. They have just joined today and are adding useless messages. The website Navut.com is useless.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

benjam said:


> Why? What's problem here with this website?


It is useless and provides inaccurate and misleading information.


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

atess said:


> Hi, we are from the states, we live in NDG, westmount. Very english and very expat friendly. There are great govt funded french classes around. Also, great groups for people from all over the world to get together, I am sure you will find others from meetup groups, international womens group and american women in montreal. We are moving from a 2 bedroom condo and it is for rent. Email me if interested. Close to metro and highway.


How can we help you for this reason ?


----------

